# JannyB?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you still taking Cymbaltra and what type of pain is it helping with for you??


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Doll;Yup, I'm still taking 60mg Cymbalta a day. I helps with IBS pain, my pelvic pain, and back pain. What it basically does it goes to those nerve transmitters in our body. The other thing it does is help with depression and anxiety. The FDA just approved Cymbalta for anxiety I think back in Feb. With my back pain being so severe, it obviously doesn't do much for that. I take a very high painkiller for that. I think the combination of things I take, because we are also using the narcotic to help with the diarrhea, has been a blessing!!! Definitely I noticed also with Librax really helps with the cramping, pain, and does seem to bind me.Are you doing ok? Are you thinking of going on Cymbalta? Go to Cymbalta.com it will give you more information on it. Diabetics take it also.Hope you're ok! Hugs!!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Janny! I'm okay. I just ache a lot from the FMS, so I'm trying to find a better way to cope.I have an appointment today to try Cymbalta. Will you please tell me what it was like when you first started it? The doctor gave me some samples around a year ago, and I am not sure if I was having a bad day of anxiety and a flare of FMS, but I felt like a ton rock had hit my body. Is the side effects bad?? I'm really nervous.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Nausea was the only side effect I dealt with. It went away after a while. Hang in there with it. Give it a chance to work. Unless you have such horrendous side effects that you can't cope with, really stick it out for the 6 weeks. I think you'll notice it helps. I hope it works for you. That's alot of pain you have to deal with.







If you need any more information or you just want to vent, I'll always be here for ya!! Hugs!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi again!I just got back from the dr., and she wrote me a prescription for 30mg of Cymbalta. She didn't have samples, so by the time my insurance paid, I still had to fork over $65.00. It will be worth it if I can have a day here and there without pain. She also said depression causes pain, too? I didn't know that.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Rowe2 said:


> Hi again!I just got back from the dr., and she wrote me a prescription for 30mg of Cymbalta. She didn't have samples, so by the time my insurance paid, I still had to fork over $65.00. It will be worth it if I can have a day here and there without pain. She also said depression causes pain, too? I didn't know that.


Oh ya, it definitely causes physical pain. Your body is run down when you're depressed. You're tired much more, your immune system drops, your pain sensors are much more heightened. I'm not giving you the the correct medical jargon, but I think you get what I'm trying to say! Wow, $65! That is alot. I pay $35 for 60mg dose. I believe a generic brand is in the near future, so keep your fingers crossed. But, like you said, if it works, it's worth paying the money out. Hope you do well with it! Hugs!!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the support, Janny! Do you take yours in the a.m. or p.m.?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Since I'm a late sleeper, I take it at usually between noon and 1 or so







I'd say take it with your morning coffee, tea or whatever you drink in the am. I'm so hoping this works for you!!!! I'd been on so many over the years, and I went on it once, and then went off it, but I was changing other meds at the same time. My doc convinced me to go back on it, and I'm so glad she did.


----------

